# Anfangsbuchstaben eines Wortes



## Anjuschka (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo
Ich soll eine Funktion programmieren, die sich die beiden ersten Buchstaben eines Wortes nimmt, und diese zu einer "Identnummer" macht. Es soll also sowas rauskommen:

Stuttgart >> ST1021

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
Dankeeeee =)


----------



## AmunRa (4. Apr 2011)

mit Substring kannst du sowas machen

```
String s= "Stuttgart";
String t= s.substring(0,2).toUpperCase();
System.out.println(t);
```

In diesem Fall würde 
	
	
	
	





```
ST
```
 ausgegeben werden


----------



## Dit_ (4. Apr 2011)

zB so.


```
public String getCode(String string){
		String id = string.substring(0, 2).toUpperCase();
		String rest = string.substring(2, string.length());
		char[] alsChars = rest.toCharArray();
		int code = 0;
		for (char c : alsChars) {
			code += c;
		}
		return id+code;
	}
```


----------



## Kruemel (4. Apr 2011)

Hi!

Die Buchstaben kannst du mit substring() extrahieren:


```
String city ="Stuttgart";
String letters = city.substring(0, 2).toUpperCase;
```

Die Zahl könnte man erzeugen indem man einfach die Charcodes addiert.

Das ganze sähe so aus:


```
String city = "Berlin";
			String letters = city.substring(0, 2).toUpperCase();
			
			int n='+'; //<-- Kann auch n=0 sein aber für das Plus stimmt das Beispiel			
			for(int i=0; i<city.length(); i++){
				n=n+city.charAt(i);
			}
			
			System.out.println(letters + n);
```


----------

